# Happy Thanksgiving to all my BYH friends!



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm thankful to all of you on BYH for being such good friends. And I mean that in the dearest way. I love waking up to all of you in the morning and reading your farm stories...the animals, the families...the DH's and DDs and troubled sons and sick critters. 

I hope all of you have a blessed Thanksgiving and have a wonderful time, and don't stress too much! And if you raised your own turkeys, I hope they are meaty and delicious! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that ours turn out good 


Bridge


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

In case you hadn't seen it before, I thought you would all appreciate this poem. It's one of my favorites!

Grandma's Apron

The strings were tied, it was freshly washed, and maybe even pressed.
For Grandma, it was everyday to choose one when she dressed.
The simple apron that it was, you would never think about;
the things she used it for, that made it look worn out.

She may have used it to hold some wildflowers that she'd found.
Or to hide a crying child's face when a stranger came around.
Imagine all the little tears that were wiped with just that cloth.
Or it became a potholder to serve some chicken broth.


She probably carried kindling to stoke the kitchen fire.
To hold a load of laundry, or to wipe the clothesline wire.
When canning all her vegetables, it was used to wipe her brow.
You never know, she might have used it to shoo flies from the cow.

She might have carried eggs in from the chicken coop outside.
Whatever chore she used it for, she did them all with pride.
When Grandma went to heaven, God said she now could rest.
I'm sure the apron that she chose, was her Sunday best.
-by Tina Trivett-


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.  I loved the poem.  My Grandma always had on her apron.  That poem stirred up so many happy memories.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too .  Hope it's a great one for you, your family and friends!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!  I am so very grateful for the friendship and help with caring for my critters that I gotten from all of you over the years.  I hope all of you have a wonderful day with family and if anyone is in need of a friend to celebrate with, you are welcome to my table.  I can't guarentee what gets put on that table with taste good though so you might want to bring a box of mac and cheese just in case


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all too...and I also am thankful for all you wonderful people on here...so great to have folks like you in my life and would love to meet you all in person!!!!

Now...before our company arrives I must get my rear in gear!!!!!!

hugs and good wishes for you all!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone!!

Thanksgiving is my favorite day of the year. It's tied with Christmas. I hope everyone has a great day and all the right football teams win. hehe *ahem*Hou, Dal, Ne*


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> all the right football teams win. hehe *ahem*Hou, Dal, Ne*


You're all right Straw, I don't care what anybody says about you 



Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the poem Bridge!

I hope all BYHers have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Fierlin (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------

